# Gilding



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Recently did this ceiling 23.1/2 carret gold leaf, wonderful house to work in , work is still on going, will post more pics later:thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool! I have never done or seen that done. Whats the process? I have heard of burnishing tools and what they are used for, but what is the adhesive process?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeremy T said:


> Recently did this ceiling 23.1/2 carret gold leaf, wonderful house to work in , work is still on going, will post more pics later:thumbsup:


Jeremy,
Fantastic job bro, as a faux nut myself I love the job but I hate that particular style, a little too old fashioned you know what I mean.
Thanks buddy, 
Jay


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's some amazing stuff man!


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Burnishing tools are used for water gilding , this is oil gilding a much easier proccess , i used a 3 hr size , picture shows me painting the size on ,... wait for this to almost dry , i usually leave it for just under the 3hrs & then stick the gold , i used transfer leaf attached to paper which is fine for this proccess, final pic shows me removing the access gold with a fine soft brush made of squirrel hair!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A Fantastic Project..... How much time was put into this? We are Looking to Gilding a Powder Room with some Cherry Graining for the cabinets..... 


Michael Tust


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great Jeremy. I have never seen that done before.


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks scottjr.
Michael this was many hours of work as i also gilded the cornice right around the room, the pic of the small round ceiling is in the same room , its a turrett which looks beautiful from the outside ,.
Gilding your cabinets stripping lines ect is usually quite quick , but cornice work can be very time consuming especially the relief stuff!!

Also grained this plaster Arch which is in the same room , just a quick brush grain effect, getting the colour right with the rest of the natural wood in the room was the important bit!

All the plaster on the ceiling was grained also!

J.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> Thanks scottjr.
> Michael this was many hours of work as i also gilded the cornice right around the room, the pic of the small round ceiling is in the same room , its a turrett which looks beautiful from the outside ,.
> Gilding your cabinets stripping lines ect is usually quite quick , but cornice work can be very time consuming especially the relief stuff!!
> 
> ...


Very nice Photos...... I wondered How Many Weeks you are there in total? Most of our Gilding is Composition Leaf... The Room we may be doing will be completely Gilded... Ceiling... Walls... 

The Cabinets are to be Grained Cherry... We are creating samples for that project now.


Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Michael,
i've done a lot of walls and ceilings with dutch metal and aluminum leaf and for best production you want to use rolls. It takes 2 people (one on each end of the strip) and you can get about 200-250 sq. ft daily safely. Little less to start but as everyone gets the hang of it, it moves. I went out to Park City Utah to teach a crew and first day is slow but after that it flew. All ceilings in a restaurant. You can get real gold in rolls too. Otherwise, if its real gold and patent leaf, you can only expect about 40 sq. ft per person and that is experienced gilders. Starting out with new people figure half that. Dutch metal comes in patent too and you might get 75-100sq ft a day per person.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> Recently did this ceiling 23.1/2 carret gold leaf, wonderful house to work in , work is still on going, will post more pics later:thumbsup:


Only 23 1/2k, I really hate those cheap azz home owners that don't want to go with the 24k!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Very nice Photos...... I wondered How Many Weeks you are there in total? Most of our Gilding is Composition Leaf... The Room we may be doing will be completely Gilded... Ceiling... Walls...
> 
> The Cabinets are to be Grained Cherry... We are creating samples for that project now.
> 
> ...


I would say it was about twelve weeks ..... 

wills fresh coat , i know why skimp on the cheap stuff ha ha


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> I would say it was about twelve weeks .....
> 
> wills fresh coat , i know why skimp on the cheap stuff ha ha


Btw, nice work! Where is that house located?


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Btw, nice work! Where is that house located?


In Scotland


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Roadog said:


> Michael,
> i've done a lot of walls and ceilings with dutch metal and aluminum leaf and for best production you want to use rolls. It takes 2 people (one on each end of the strip) and you can get about 200-250 sq. ft daily safely. Little less to start but as everyone gets the hang of it, it moves. I went out to Park City Utah to teach a crew and first day is slow but after that it flew. All ceilings in a restaurant. You can get real gold in rolls too. Otherwise, if its real gold and patent leaf, you can only expect about 40 sq. ft per person and that is experienced gilders. Starting out with new people figure half that. Dutch metal comes in patent too and you might get 75-100sq ft a day per person.


Yes I have some of the Gilding Projects you have posted. Very Fabulous Photos! 
We used the rolls for the ceilings in the Oaklahoma Project.
This is a Small Bathroom that will have Broken Gilding. .. Acid Wash...and then possibly an Overglaze.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> I would say it was about twelve weeks .....
> 
> wills fresh coat , i know why skimp on the cheap stuff ha ha


Jeremy,

Was this project with Michelle N. In Scotland.?


Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Was this project with Michelle N. In Scotland.?
> 
> ...


No this was a private customer that got in contact with me !!

Who's Michelle N. ?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> No this was a private customer that got in contact with me !!
> 
> Who's Michelle N. ?


Michele Nadai...... He did a Large Project that I thought was in Scotland.



Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Michael only just seen this reply ,Michele Nadai , exeptional craftsman , i think awarded best craftsman in France , yes he did work on a big project in Scotland , he painted the great hall at Stirling Castle , there's a video on youtube about it , & i think a link to it also on his website ....amazing work :notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael only just seen this reply ,Michele Nadai , exeptional craftsman , i think awarded best craftsman in France , yes he did work on a big project in Scotland , he painted the great hall at Stirling Castle , there's a video on youtube about it , & i think a link to it also on his website ....amazing work :notworthy:


Yes I saw the video many months ago..... A Fantastic Artist!


----------

